# LNBF Skew at NE



## sadoun (May 29, 2002)

Ivtec,

I saw your question about the skew in another thread.

In the NE, you really need a 36" dish to get decent signal from the KU FTA satellites.

Your 30" dish is border line.

As far as Skew, when you are facing the dish, you will need to turn your LNBF Counterclockwise for AMC4 (101W). So, where the cable is sticking out of the LNBF, it should be pointing at 5 o'clock in your case.

Check the LNBF Skew pictures here:
http://www.sadoun.com/Sat/Installation/LNBF-Installation.htm


----------

